# NYU Tisch MFA filmmaking applicant (from UK)



## tzompantli (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello all, I figured it'd be worth adding myself to the forum as I get through the rest of my application, hopefully shaking off some of my nerves in the process!

I'm a graduate from the UK, I've worked freelance as a music video director over the past few years but long-term goal is narrative film. I'm applying for the filmmaking MFA at NYU.

Peace!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2015)

tzompantli said:


> Hello all, I figured it'd be worth adding myself to the forum as I get through the rest of my application, hopefully shaking off some of my nerves in the process!
> 
> I'm a graduate from the UK, I've worked freelance as a music video director over the past few years but long-term goal is narrative film. I'm applying for the filmmaking MFA at NYU.
> 
> Peace!



Welcome to the community! I used to edit music videos ages ago. Five for Fighting, Interpol,  and even Jessica Simpson. It's been a good ten years though as I've moved onto TV. Music videos were fun though... Doesn't quite "pay the bills" anymore unfortunately.

We're you directing in the UK?


----------



## tzompantli (Nov 12, 2015)

Agreed, it's not the most reliable source of funds but thoroughly enjoyable. And yes, music video work has been mostly UK-based.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2015)

tzompantli said:


> Agreed, it's not the most reliable source of funds but thoroughly enjoyable. And yes, music video work has been mostly UK-based.



Yes very enjoyable. As an editor it's fun because you usually have a lot of freedom with the cut.


----------



## tzompantli (Nov 12, 2015)

I've made it a principle to always edit the videos I've directed myself (might be a bit of a control freak thing). I find the editing process particularly exciting with music videos, something so satisfying about everything happening in sync..


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2015)

It's the only one I could find on Youtube but thankfully it was one of my favorites....


----------



## tzompantli (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh man, I love that one! So song-appropriate too. Major kudos!


----------



## Joshua Aka (Nov 12, 2015)

Chris W said:


> It's the only one I could find on Youtube but thankfully it was one of my favorites....



Dude! You edited Slow Hands?! Nice job. Love that track, too.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah I had fun with that one. The director was awesome too. 

I believe it was shot on 35mm at increments of 24fps. They shot at super high speed and played back the song fast. And because it was at increments of 24fps I just had to change the picture speed by an even amount to make people be normal speed and visa versa. Pretty fun to edit.... although a little time consuming because FX weren't really real time back then. (I was doing a lot of animattes to have one person be in normal speed and another slow mo... and then ramping back and forth so they slow down and speed up)

It could probably be done even cooler and cheaper now with all of the high speed cameras they got now.


----------

